# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Droge huid - Artikels

## Agnes574

Hoe een droge huid verzorgen? 

Onze huid is tijdens de winterperiode heel gevoelig doordat de zweet- en talgklieren minder actief zijn en het percentage vocht in onze huid daalt. Bovendien heeft de huid het in de winter ook zwaar te verduren door de koude buitenlucht en de droge binnenlucht. Ook mensen die van nature geen droge huid hebben, kunnen in de winter toch last hebben van een droge huid. Vooral het gezicht en de handen zijn daarvoor gevoelig.

Voor mensen met een droge huid is het af te raden om vaak, lang en warm te douchen of te baden.
- Douche niet langer dan 5 minuten, baden maximaal 15 minuten
- Gebruik lauw water (maximaal 30 graden Celsius) 
- baad of douche maximaal één keer per dag, bij een erg droge huid niet vaker dan twee keer per week
- Droog hierna de huid deppend af.
- Tijdens het douchen kunt u het beste gebruikmaken van een olie in plaats van zeep. De olie kunt u het best aanbrengen voordat u gaat douchen 
Het is niet nodig uw huid dagelijks schoon te "schrobben" met behulp van allerlei hulpmiddelen (borstels e.d.) Gebruik liever zachte bad- of douchesponzen.
- Om irritatie van de hoofdhuid te voorkomen is het gebruik van een milde, liefst ongeparfumeerde shampoo aan te raden. 
- Als u gaat zwemmen, kan u de huid vooraf insmeren met een vette neutrale zalf. 
- Breng na het douchen of baden een laagje vet op de huid aan (bodylotion). Er zijn middelen die speciaal ontwikkeld zijn voor de erg droge huid.
- Bij een erg droge huid is het zinvol om meerdere keren per dag een dunne laag crème of zalf aan te brengen in plaats van één of twee keer een dikke laag. De huid kan namelijk maar een bepaalde hoeveelheid vet per keer opnemen. Een zalf beschermt de huid langer dan een crème, omdat in een zalf meer vet dan water zit. Crèmes bevatten meer water dan vet waardoor deze prettiger smeren dan zalven, maar minder vet zijn.
- Voor mensen met een normale huid volstaat meestal een niet-vette hydraterende dagcrème.

(bron: www.gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Douchen zonder uitdrogen* 

Lang douchen of baden kan de huid uitdrogen, doordat de natuurlijke vetlaag van de huid wordt gewassen. Ook sommige stoffen (zoals zeep) kunnen de huid uitdrogen. Hebt u een gevoelige of droge huid, dan kunt u beter zo kort mogelijk, niet te heet en niet te vaak douchen. Na het douchen kunt u gebruik maken van vochtregulerende producten om de huid te verzachten en te kalmeren.

*Tips*
 Douche of baad niet iedere dag, maar bijvoorbeeld om de dag. 
 Blijf zo kort mogelijk onder de douche of in bad. Blijf zeker nooit langer dan 10 minuten onder de douche of langer dan een half uur in bad. 
 De aanbevolen temperatuur is de temperatuur van de huid: 35-37°C. Kouder mag, liever niet warmer. 
 Gebruik zo weinig mogelijk zeep, detergenten, ontvettingsmiddelen, enz. 
 De beste reinigingsproducten voor een droge huid zijn bad- en doucheolies. Badolies kunnen dispergeerbaar zijn, "floating" of op het badwater bovendrijven, of voorkomen onder de vorm van korrels of poeders. Bij droge huid zijn badolies het meest effectief wanneer de duur van het bad 15 à 20 minuten bedraagt, zoniet zijn sommige vettere "bodycrèmes" meer geschikt.
 Gebruik liever geen badschuim of douchegel. Spoel de huid alleszins zorgvuldig af met water na gebruik van dergelijke produkten. 
 Alhoewel de zgn. zeeploze zepen (syndets) meestal voorgesteld worden als zijnde mild voor de huid en klinisch of dermatologisch getest, is er geen enkel bewijs dat deze zeeploze zepen superieur zijn t.o.v. de echte zepen. De zuurtegraad (pH) van deze syndets benadert de fysiologische zuurtegraad van de huid (4 à 6). Maar de huidvriendelijkheid van zepen (en andere reinigingsmiddelen) is niet specifiek afhankelijk van de zuurtegraad (pH). De schadelijkheid hangt eerder af van het ontvettend vermogen van het reinigingsmiddel. Echte zepen veroorzaken in het algemeen minder ontvetting en irritatie dan de zeeploze zepen. Vandaar dat bij personen met huidaandoeningen zoals eczeem en psoriasis, en bij personen met een droge of gevoelige huid, aangeraden wordt echte zepen of overvette verzachtende zeep (verrijkt met bestanddelen zoals lanolinederivaten, vetalcoholen enz.), of syndets op basis van isethionaten te gebruiken. 
 Na het douchen, als de huid nog een beetje vochtig is, kunt u de huid insmeren met een beschermende zalf of crème. Bij voorkeur hypo-allergeen en speciaal voor de droge huid. 
 Droog alle delen van uw lichaam grondig af. Vergeet ook de ruimtes tussen de tenen niet.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## petra26

Ik heb sinds een aantal weken zo'n vreselijke jeuk over mijn hele lijf. Ik ben nergens allergies voor. Als ik begin te krabben krijg ik vreselijke uitslag en soms is mijn huid daar verhoogd. Ik probeer me goed in te smeren, maar ben het niet gewend omdat ik nooit een droge huid heb gehad. Kan het zijn dat ik deze verschijnselen heb door alles wat jij beschreven hebt? Ik word er gek van! Het beheerst mijn leven en zelfs 's nachts word ik wakker van het krabben.

----------


## sietske763

als je nog een beetje vochtig bent na douchen, is babyolie ook ideaal, de olie wordt beter opgenomen als de huid nog niet helemaal droog is, gevolg>zijdezachte huid

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Volkomen gelijk,maar ik vind persoonlijk dat olie zo vettig is.Vind dat goed voor een masage maar voor na douchen kan ik het persoonlijk niet verdragen.
Maar de huid is idd wel heel zacht.

----------

